# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  semilla de tomate indeterminado

## richardfredy

por favor deseo saber donde puedo comprar semilla de tomate indeterminado, tengo un invernadero chico, donde ya plante este tipo de tomate y lo temgo desde el mes de agosto del 2009, y deseo hacer una nueva plantacionTemas similares: semilla de tomate indeterminado Tomate Indeterminado Chile Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado Despues del tomate que? Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo

----------

